

B2B Sales Aren't As Simple As They Seem - dshipper
http://dshipper.posterous.com/b2b-sales-arent-as-easy-as-everyone-says

======
ytadesse
Who told you that B2B sales was easier than consumer sales? I was working for
a large tech company doing B2B sales before I left to start my own consumer
focused business.

It's definitely much harder to acquire 1 "B" customer; however, their typical
spend is much higher than 1 "C" customer. Perhaps that's what gives the
illusion that B2B sales is easier.

As you stated, the sales cycles are long. You are at the mercy of the cycle.
You gotta know where to invest time. It will kill you if you're not focused.
Stay focused, take sales training, read books, have a mentor. Take my word.

